# TiVo has completely Abandoned the Stand Alone TiVo Stream device



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

TiVo has Abandoned the stand alone TiVo Stream device and all the customers that bought them now possess very light wieght fishing lure weights (not heavy enough for a boat anchor). They feel no obligation to their customers who in good faith bought these devices, spent thousands of dollars on Lifetime Service (now known as All-In). We bought a device that required no subscription or existing service subs were all that was required. 

They've snubbed us! (All Android and iOS devices affected)

They want to force us to buy their newer Bolt devices, which I don't want! My Roamio Basic, Roamio OTA and two (746) TiVo Premiere's all with lifetime aka All-In service are just fine.


Btw. I spent an hour on the phone with tech support to find out their just going to put it to us.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## CherieGJ (Feb 3, 2018)

so that is why the streaming isn't working? i called tech support and they acted clueless


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Any chance the problems relate to this message I received when I just hit the TiVo.com website:

Starting on January 24th 2018, TiVo has moved to a new authentication service, which requires you to update your account's password to log in. Your password can be updated online by following the instructions found in Forgot your password. If you have trouble logging in after updating your password, please visit the following Support Page for further assistance.​


----------



## Richdmoore (May 24, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Any chance the problems relate to this message I received when I just hit the TiVo.com website:
> 
> Starting on January 24th 2018, TiVo has moved to a new authentication service, which requires you to update your account's password to log in. Your password can be updated online by following the instructions found in Forgot your password. If you have trouble logging in after updating your password, please visit the following Support Page for further assistance.​


Has anyone been successful with the password change. I have requested it a few times, but never receive the code (I have checked the spam folder.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Richdmoore said:


> Has anyone been successful with the password change. I have requested it a few times, but never receive the code (I have checked the spam folder.)


I was just able to successfully login to one of my TiVo accounts, changed the password... logged out and then back in again using the new password. I was also able to login to TiVo Online using the new password..


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Richdmoore said:


> Has anyone been successful with the password change. I have requested it a few times, but never receive the code (I have checked the spam folder.)


Yeah -- I did it today. I re-activated my last TiVo (previously have been TiVo-free after giving or selling away all but that last Roamio) so I could experiment a bit with the new features before deciding what to do with the Roamio. Got the password change request immediately to my gmail account and changed it within seconds.


----------



## Richdmoore (May 24, 2015)

It looks like I am the only one experiencing problems with getting the password reset. I am using a yahoo email if it makes a difference. 

I go out of town tomorrow for a week, so probably won't be able to get it resolved until I get back, if I need physical access to the tivo boxes as proof of ownership. 

Not happy with tivo at this moment.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Richdmoore said:


> It looks like I am the only one experiencing problems with getting the password reset. I am using a yahoo email if it makes a difference.


It only take a few minutes to open a gmail account. I don't know the delay in changing your account information.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Any chance the problems relate to this message I received when I just hit the TiVo.com website:
> 
> Starting on January 24th 2018, TiVo has moved to a new authentication service, which requires you to update your account's password to log in. Your password can be updated online by following the instructions found in Forgot your password. If you have trouble logging in after updating your password, please visit the following Support Page for further assistance.​


I was wondering the same

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Richdmoore said:


> Has anyone been successful with the password change. I have requested it a few times, but never receive the code (I have checked the spam folder.)


I did, had to try a few times. Then you have to go delete cache on all browsers/devices, if you have passwords stored you'll need to go delete those.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## Richdmoore (May 24, 2015)

I called, the first customer service said they sent the email, it never showed up (again). Second representative (after checking with the first representative) said it would take two hours to get the reset email due to issues..... 

Both calls were received from outsourced call centers located in India, based on the accent and specific tone/wording used by the customer service representatives.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Richdmoore said:


> I called, the first customer service said they sent the email, it never showed up (again). Second representative (after checking with the first representative) said it would take two hours to get the reset email due to issues.....
> 
> Both calls were received from outsourced call centers located in India, based on the accent and specific tone/wording used by the customer service representatives.


They outsourced customer service and tech support very shortly after the sell. I've had other issues with that

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

PCurry57 said:


> They outsourced customer service and tech support very shortly after the sell. I've had other issues with that
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


 Email I received from TiVo apologized. This was connected to email change and tech support reps were providing BAD information rather than actually work the issue.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

PCurry57 said:


> TiVo has Abandoned the stand alone TiVo Stream device and all the customers that bought them now possess very light wieght fishing lure weights (not heavy enough for a boat anchor). They feel no obligation to their customers who in good faith bought these devices, spent thousands of dollars on Lifetime Service (now known as All-In). We bought a device that required no subscription or existing service subs were all that was required.
> 
> They've snubbed us! (All Android and iOS devices affected)
> 
> ...


I'm able to stream a show from my Roamio OTA to my Samsung Galaxy S7 just fine. Haven't used it in a while but it connected and streamed without a glitch.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

PCurry57 said:


> Email I received from TiVo apologized. *This was connected to email change *...


Email change? Or the authentication service change?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Email change? Or the authentication service change?


 Authentication, and deficit in their tech support staff training. I got a very long email apologizing for initially closing this issue without resolution and the bad information.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

PCurry57 said:


> TiVo has Abandoned the stand alone TiVo Stream device and all the customers that bought them now possess very light wieght fishing lure weights (not heavy enough for a boat anchor). They feel no obligation to their customers who in good faith bought these devices, spent thousands of dollars on Lifetime Service (now known as All-In). We bought a device that required no subscription or existing service subs were all that was required.
> 
> They've snubbed us! (All Android and iOS devices affected)
> 
> ...


 What I've learned this incident:

Don't bother calling tech support, they are OFF SHORE, Foreign and haven't a clue what they're doing. Issue will be closed without resolution.

Use email contact us. You won't be disrespected and continuously challenged as the account holder.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Hindsight being 20/20... 

The title of this thread should be what?


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

My Tivo stream is working once again on my iPad Pro.


----------



## Tweak42 (Mar 14, 2007)

I was in the market for a Tivo Stream for our Roamio OTA, then I found this thread.

Is it still broken or has Tivo fixed the connection issue? Specifically I want to use it on android via a Chromebook.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Fixed. But Fire TV app is broken. Andriod app is still ok, I think. Can confirm later tonight.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I checked several platfroms (iOS, Android, Windows (Chrome)), and streaming via my Stream works like like before.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

Just to add my experience. I bought a used Tivo Stream on Ebay to go with my Roamio OTA. Had no problem. Used the app on my iPhone. It updated the software just fine. That took over 20 minutes. Of course it failed at verifying activation. I went to the website and activated it without problem. Restarted the setup and this time it completed. I can stream to my iPad both inside and outside of the network. Just putting this out there to say it can be done. Of course, YMMV.


----------

